# Photo Shoot Question



## karma142 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey everyone..I have a photo shoot coming up and they want to have a shot where the girls hand is dripping in honey....
What can I use that will have that thick dripping look that honey does that photographs well?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 15, 2008)

You can get super thick organic honey @ Whole Foods and Trader Joes.  I used some one time we wanted a gold drip, mixed it with a gold pigment by Barbara Walden.  It looked like molten gold dripping from the models'  lower lip.

Sweet - too bad the photog played me on getting the photo for my portfolio.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

Why wouldnt you just use honey?


----------



## lara (Dec 16, 2008)

Use honey that's been thickened by leaving it open to the air overnight, with red and yellow food colouring added in a 1-2 ratio.


----------



## karma142 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for the ideas...I am gonna test them out and get ready for the shoot!!


----------

